
Help the environment by not buying a new iPhone - jlelse
https://jlelse.blog/links/2019/09/iphone-environment/
======
lightgreen
This post makes an unfounded statement that fair phone is more env friendly
because it is repairable. This might be true, and the opposite may be true:
maybe fairphone is less env friendly because it breaks more often and requires
a lot of spare parts. Maybe they produce more toxic waste during production of
fairphone.

~~~
wait-a-minute
To be fair the post also says, correctly, that what's better for the
environment is also using the phone that you already have. IE keeping it
longer.

~~~
cookingrobot
But we should take into account there’s a market for used iPhones. When I last
upgraded, I gave my old phone to someone who needed it and prevented them from
buying another brand. If (theoretically) iPhones are better for the
environment than competitors, that’s a net win.

------
maxharris
The Fairphone doesn't even come close to the iPhone 11, or even the iPhone X.
No OLED screen. No advanced cameras.

And the Fairphone has a tacky logo on the front of the device that screams,
"I'm cheap!"

And I say this as a person that would otherwise prefer the Fairphone. I think
it's cool that it's repairable, but without offering something competitive
with the iPhone 11 Pro, I just don't have any incentive to give up my iPhone
6S. I had the battery replaced a few months ago for $50, and it'll work just
fine for me for years to come.

~~~
ubu7737
The basic premise of the article is "help the environment". If that is no
incentive to you, so be it.

